# Feeding Cory Cats



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Hey everybody! Picking up my 3 peppereds tommorrow, and want to know what to feed them and how often.

I already have Hikari Alage wafers.


Here's what i have been recommended:

-API Bottom Feeder Pellets
-Aqueon Bottom Feeder Pellets?wafers

Anything else?

If it matters, i have sand :-D:lol:

Im so excited!!

Also, names?

Thanks!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

One thing you need: more cories! 3 is on the small side for a school.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> One thing you need: more cories! 3 is on the small side for a school.


i know, but i want to stick with a smaller amount untill i upgrade my 10 gal..

which food?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Shrimp pellets and Hikari sinking wafers are a big hit with my corys. Feed them after lights out so the other fish don't nom nom everything before it hits the bottom of the tank (assuming you have other fish in the cory tank). 

Since the corys will scavenge anything that falls to the bottom during regular feedings, you might want to use the sinking foods a few times a week instead of every day.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

great thank you so much!


----------

